# Festplattenbackup - Euer Tip zum Prog



## DaPelz (13. September 2003)

Hallo.
Ich habe vor in nächster zeit mein Windows neu zu installieren. Nun habe ich mir gedacht nach der neuinstallation ein paar wenige programme zu installieren, Internet usw. einzurichten und das ganze auf eine CD/DVD zu brennen.
Ich dachte mir sollte ich irgendwann einmal einen Systemcrash haben, sodass windows nichtmehr hochzufahren ist, könnte ich dann die (am besten bootfähige) CD/DVD im DOS einlegen und mir das komplett eingerichtete Windows wieder auf die Platte kopieren.

Meine Fragen:
1. Welches Programm würdet ihr empfehlen? (Ich dachte an Norton Gohst oder Drive Image)
2. Ist es überhaupt möglich diese CD/DVD dann bootfähig zu machen?

Danke im Vorraus
DaPelz


----------



## dfd1 (14. September 2003)

Unsere Systemadmin in der Bude schwören auf Powerquest Driveimage. Wobei ich davon (noch) keine Ahnung habe. Kostet halt sein Geld.

Es gibt aber auch einige gute Freeware, die du mit google sicher finden wirst. Kann dir gerade kein Beispiel geben.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. September 2003)

Ich kann aus "eigener" Erfahrung ( die durchaus positiv war ) nur Northon Ghost empfehlen....


----------



## DaPelz (15. September 2003)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich habe mich jetzt für Norton Gohst entschieden, wobei ich dummerweise eine DVD fürs Backup nahm obwohl es von der Größe her auf eine CD gepasst hätte  
Aber naja... Jedenfalls bin ich mit dem Programm recht zufrieden da es leicht zu bedienen war. Wenn das Backup später auch so funktioniert wie ich es wollte kann ich es sehr empfehlen.

Mit den besten Grüßen
DaPelz


----------

